# Climbing In Style



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Lucked into an Xtend & Climb telescoping ladder at a Westlake Ace Hardware store for $149.95.

http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.j...earchId=1260476

or: http://tinyurl.com/yc4rvp

No more stepladder hanging on the RV ladder, lookin' all Jed Clampett. When everything you have, has to fit - space is important.

Sluggo


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That looks like a great addition to the Outback...nice socre on the price too!!


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

That is a great ladder BUT WATCH YOUR FINGERS WHEN CLOSING! DO NOT LET THE WIFE OR KIDS CLOSE IT!
THEY CLOSE ON THE SLOW SIDE WHEN NEW BUT WITH A LITTLE USE IT WILL CLOSE QUICKLEY & BITE YOU QUICKER THAN A SNAKE.
I love the ladder but my DW will not go near it anymore.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks for the link
I wanted to get one when I first saw them
I have seen them other places but were more $$$
I might just have to get one sooner









Don


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Looks cool, but i would need the big boy version


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I found a similar version of the Little Giant at Home Depot a couple weeks ago. 13' multi-positio, step and extension.

Best thing about it......$59.00!

Used it once already to hang some Christmas stuff outside the house.

After I get used to how it works, gonna put it in the Outback.

Mark


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice ladder Sluggo.

I have also been eyeing this ladder. With a 21RS space is at a premium. This ladder would do very nicely.

Dan


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Very nice ladder, Slug!








I have been drooling over those for awhile now. Well done!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Yeah, we have one of those, and they can crunch your fingers!


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

That looks pretty slick. How much does it weigh. I've been thinking about what to get to be able to sweep off the top of the slide before closing it. I'm tired of dragging around picinic tables to stand on.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

The ladder that Sluggo mentioned can be had on EBAY right now (only 1 of them) with "BUY IT NOW" for $119 + S&H (would be $132.5 to my home in So Cal).

See what you can pull off at 
http://cgi.ebay.com/XTEND-CLIMB-12-5-EXTEN...tem250066622217


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

They can be a real usefull ladder. As Doug said tho and so did Consumer Reports I believe, they can pinch fingers. Watch your fingers and especially the kids.

Miminal storage for the maximum usage









John


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

>>That is a great ladder BUT WATCH YOUR FINGERS WHEN CLOSING!

Yup â€" I reach around it and hold it so it canâ€™t catch the fingersâ€¦

>>Looks cool, but i would need the big boy version \

There is one, but I just take a couple deep breaths first. Dunno how big your boy is, so to speak, but mine is around â€" this is just for your eyes, now â€" 260.

>>How much does it weigh. I've been thinking about what to get to be able to sweep off the top of the slide before closing it. I'm tired of dragging around picinic tables to stand on.

Bingo â€" I got tired of trying to maneuver the truck into place where I could stand on the side of the bed to do it; once I had to hitch up, move the trailer, unhitch, then go through the routine. It weighs about 25 lbs, a bit more than it looks like it would. Not prohibitive, though.

All in all, it'll do for what I wanted. I am disappointed it doesn't fit in the toolbox alongside the genny, and will have to find another place for it than was planned. Oh, well. Maybe I could remove the truck's grill and replace it with the ladder....

Sluggo


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Sluggo54 said:


> All in all, it'll do for what I wanted. I am disappointed it doesn't fit in the toolbox alongside the genny, and will have to find another place for it than was planned. Oh, well. Maybe I could remove the truck's grill and replace it with the ladder....
> 
> Sluggo


Think it might fit on the bumper behind the spare tire? If it only weighs 25#, it should be okay, shouldn't it?
Just a thought!







Maybe just bungee cord it around the spare tire would work!








Darlene


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

sgalady said:


> All in all, it'll do for what I wanted. I am disappointed it doesn't fit in the toolbox alongside the genny, and will have to find another place for it than was planned. Oh, well. Maybe I could remove the truck's grill and replace it with the ladder....
> 
> Sluggo


Think it might fit on the bumper behind the spare tire? If it only weighs 25#, it should be okay, shouldn't it?
Just a thought!







Maybe just bungee cord it around the spare tire would work!








Darlene








[/quote]

Why not just toss it in the Outback?


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

sgalady said:


> All in all, it'll do for what I wanted. I am disappointed it doesn't fit in the toolbox alongside the genny, and will have to find another place for it than was planned. Oh, well. Maybe I could remove the truck's grill and replace it with the ladder....
> 
> Sluggo


Think it might fit on the bumper behind the spare tire? If it only weighs 25#, it should be okay, shouldn't it?
Just a thought!







Maybe just bungee cord it around the spare tire would work!








Darlene








[/quote]

Darlene, I have one of those cheapo Kansas made rigs with no bumper. The spare is hanging underneath, conveniently in near dead center. 
On the back, I have a receiver hitch with a bike rack and our bikes. I might be able to rig it to the existing ladder. We will be parked in one place for a month starting tomorrow, so I should have time for some honey-dews and mods. In between bay and deep sea fishing trips, of course...

Sluggo


----------

